# Whats the most overrated movie that you've seen before?



## Alistair (Mar 2, 2011)

The most overrated piece of garbage movie that I once saw was *Hot Fuzz*. 

I think the only people who can appreciate this so called "comedy" film are British people. Coz I cant seem to relate with their jokes and punch lines. And I cant remember how many times i fell asleep while watching them doing nothing in this particular scene wherein they just stand there and was like staring each for like 5 mins only for them to throw a lame joke or two. Just Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

How about you guys?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2011)

By no means are any movies I post here _bad_, but just overrated.

One for me would be The Godfather Part I. It felt really tedious to me, and dragged in some places.

Another would be Spider-Man 2. I prefer 3. Some people call it the best superhero movie ever made, which I think is BS. That title goes to The Dark Knight, in my opinion. And no doubt, someone will have _that_ on their list.

One more would be The Sixth Sense. Now, I loved the movie, but when people call it Shyamalan's best, I have to argue that it's Unbreakable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

The most recent, most overrated movie I've seen was Little Miss Sunshine. Horribe, boring movie.

The most overrated movie I've ever seen in my whole life is a toss-up between "Gone with the Wind" and "There will be Blood".

Both movies are highly-acclaimed. Both movies are boring. The former was marginally redeemed by Rhett Butler. The latter was just boring.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2011)

The King's Speech, wasn't best movie of 2010 by a long shot. 

The Hurt Locker, same thing just with 2009.

Avatar, visually didn't think it was all that great.

King Kong (1930s), hasn't aged well.

Up, thought they gave up on the premise to fast and it wasn't really that funny.

Jackie Brown, fell asleep every time I tried watching it.

Brave Heart, used to think it was cool but there isn't really any action, and the drama is pretty weak.

Spider-man and X-men movies, the former because of crappy pop culture references and horrible characters and the latter due to ignoring almost all their characters, cheesy outfits and bad special effects.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll agree on The Hurt Locker. That was a pretty dry movie. I didn't much care for it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2011)

I loved the Hurt Locker.

"2001: A Space Odyssey" however made me angry.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hurt Locker, Dark Knight I have to think of more. I also didnt liked Black swan, but for holywood standards I guess it was something to be surprised for. I mean if you take a look at other stuff that holywood has made.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2011)

Black Swan was overrated....but I still thought it was a good movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Hurt Locker was better than 2001 by a few hundred lightyears, but it wasn't movie of the year or anything.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2011)

Avatar by far.


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 3, 2011)

Same with the guy above. The 3D was pretty pointless, it was just a _slight_ improvement in the depth of field. I expected more. Storyline was boring, CGI was good, but in my eyes nowhere near as good as the CGI in things like Transformers. The interaction between live action characters and animated characters/environments was disappointing in my eyes. It was just an ok film, nothing more in my eyes. I really don't understand where the hype has come from.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 3, 2011)

Crash

That movie's just plain bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

The first "Crash" or the new one with that one guy?


----------



## Adonis (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The first "Crash" or the new one with that one guy?



The "racism is bad", I can't believe this maudlin horseshit won an Oscar one.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2011)

First ones that come to mind are Avatar and No Country for Old Men.

Avatar was soooo hyped up by all my friends and my first thought after I saw it was its basically space Pocahontas.  Even visually it didn't blow me away as much as everyone said it would.

No Country for Old Men never seemed to go anywhere.  And what the fuck kind of movie gives the main character an off screen death?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember being impressed with the CGI in Avatar, but it wasn't worth the 2 billion record it made.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I remember being impressed with the CGI in Avatar, but it wasn't worth the 2 billion record it made.



A lot of it was impressive yes but people were screaming "oh my god you'll be in awe for the entire movie about how amazing everything looks visually".  To be fair I doubt anything can live up to that kind of hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The "racism is bad", I can't believe this maudlin horseshit won an Oscar one.


 Ah, I didn't know it won an Oscar. That's a little ridiculous. I'll attribute it to an "edgy" bonus akin to the likes of Brokeback Mountain.


Tsukiyomi said:


> First ones that come to mind are Avatar and No Country for Old Men.
> 
> Avatar was soooo hyped up by all my friends and my first thought after I saw it was its basically space Pocahontas. Even visually it didn't blow me away as much as everyone said it would.
> 
> No Country for Old Men never seemed to go anywhere. And what the fuck kind of movie gives the main character an off screen death?


 Visually-speaking I was not that impressed by Avatar either. It looked okay, I guess, but I don't see what the big deal is. I also didn't much care for No Country for Old Men, but it was at least marginally entertaining I suppose.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember thinking "Crash" had its moments, but for the most part was too self important for my tastes.

I hate it when movies seem to be made with the intent of being 'oscar worthy'.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 3, 2011)

Inception and Iron Man are unequivocally overrated, Inception the worse of the two because its cheerleaders refuse to put it in its "popcorn flick" box. Crash is definitely worth a shout, Paul Haggis was found out in that one.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 3, 2011)

Crash, King Speech(can't believe this shit won best movie)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No Country for Old Men never seemed to go anywhere.  And what the fuck kind of movie gives the main character an off screen death?



It was a deconstruction

and he's not the main character of the film.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It was a deconstruction
> 
> and he's not the main character of the film.



It was moronic is what it was.  After all the shit that happened the sheriff just essentially says "meh" and retires.  Nothing resolves, he just stops investigating and goes away to get old and die.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It was moronic is what it was.  After all the shit that happened the sheriff just essentially says "meh" and retires.  Nothing resolves, he just stops investigating and goes away to get old and die.



Deconstruction man

don't call it terrible if you missed the point of the movie


----------



## Adonis (Mar 3, 2011)

Being intentionally anticlimactic and unfulfilling doesn't really stop the movie from being a meandering, ponderous film. I didn't like it or hate it. I left the movie just sort of going, "Eh, that's it?"

I'll take entertaining over thematic any day.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2011)

The original Star Wars movies.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 3, 2011)

Avatar and the Transformers movies.


Ugh. too much hype.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Mar 3, 2011)

True Grit - Critics don't know what they speak of ... 

And that documentary film about Aron ralston...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2011)

I was mixed on "No Country for Old Men"'s ending. On one hand, it was pretty surprising and thematic.

On the other, I didnt like how it fit the narrative. In the book, Tommy Lee Jones' character is apparently supposed to be the main character. But in the movie, it was Josh Brolin's character, so the sudden shift didnt work for me.

True Grit was kind of overrated.........I just didnt see the point in it and anyone who says 'it was closer to the novel' is exaggerating.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 4, 2011)

Iron man, everyone told me to watch it and it was so stupid/predictable in the end..


----------



## Orxon (Mar 4, 2011)

Avatar. Visually stimulating, bullshit plot. Don't know how Cameron got away with that one.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 4, 2011)

star wars; the phantom menace.
everyone was creaming themselves waiting for it, then we went to see it, jar jar binks and that million hour pod race. 
though i guess thats more overhyped than overrated, i dont think anyone rates that movie highly.


----------



## Table (Mar 4, 2011)

Ugh... Napoleon Dynamite.  People are still making references to it.

I saw it once, that was more than enough thank you.


----------

